# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  О школе

## Galima

Вчера в школе учительница рассказала второклассникам о Бесланской трагедии, в подробностях.
Естественно ребенок пришел сам не свой.

Хотелось бы проконсультироваться на эту тему, как общаться с детьми по таким сложным вопросам, не все взрослые в состоянии адекватно реагировать в таких ситуациях и обсуждениях, а дети просто теряются.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Galima, извините, что отвечаю с запозданием. Спасибо Вам за вопрос.
Согласен с Вами, что такие вопросы очень сложные и тяжелые. 
Одна из главных обязанностей взрослых по отношению к детям - это защищать их от всего негативного и невежественного. Это особенно касается детей дошкольного возраста. Они должны быть максимально защищены. Когда ребенок вступает в возраст ученичества 6 - 12 лет, то соответственно появляется необходимость давать ему объяснения всего, что происходит вокруг. И  конечно, для успешного развития ребенка эти объяснения должны быть правильными. 
Прежде всего необходимо говорить правду, но делать это так, чтобы ребенок получал ясный  ответ, и вместе с ним возможность для своего нравственного и культурного развития. И в случае с какими-то очень тяжелыми событиями в этом мире необходимо показать проблему, ее причину, и показать ее правильное и позитивное решение.
Что поделаешь - зло существует а этом мире, как существуют страдания и плохие люди. Это правда. Однако, необходимо объяснить это ребенку так, чтобы он увидел в этом не просто тяжелую проблему, но так же и определенную позитивную задачу для своего внутреннего развития. Чтобы объяснения сподвигнули его задуматься о том, что ХОРОШО и что ПЛОХО и выбрать путь по жизни, который можно обозначить как ХОРОШО.
Например , в мое детство было много книг и фильмов о Великой Отечественной Войне. Мы выросли на этом. И мы понимали, что это было за зло и что это был за подвиг! Иногда было страшно смотреть Фильм или слышать например, о блокадном Ленинграде или о концлагерях. Однако нас спасало то, что мы всегда получали правильные объяснения старших, которые - ВСЕГДА заканчивались позитивно и даже давали нам чувство патриотизма и сильного вдохновения тоже быть готовым совершить подвиг для высшего блага всех людей. В этом случае была исключена психологическая травма, но проявлялся энтузиазм чувство достоинства.
В случае с Вашим вопросом даже если ребенок получил негативное объяснение события, нужно объяснить ему еще раз, добавив туда позитивное настроение и темы. Например: Да, в Беслане произошла трагедия, которая унесла жизни многих детей. Да, это все очень тяжело для всех нас, и мы видим здесь, что зло существует в этом мире и оно исходит от злых людей и ПОЭТОМУ, нам нужно стать лучше и добрее, чтобы принести в этот мир больше тепла и доброты. Так мы можем помочь этому миру, так мы можем сражаться со злом, и так мы можем победить зло. Так давайте же станем более внимательными и добрыми ко всем, кто нас окружает - к нашим близким, друзьям и всем другим живым существам. И если в этом мире есть тьма и воины тьмы, то давайте станем воинами Света! Давайте учиться хорошо, совершать каждый день добрые и бескорыстные поступки и мечтать о том, как стать еще лучше и сделать много хорошего для этого мира!
Вот таким образом, можно давать объяснение каких либо сложных событий, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО указывая на более позитивный и светлый выход, и тогда переживания ребенка будут трансформироваться в созидательную и светлую энергию и станут причиной его дальнейшего развития как личности и как сознательного и ответственного гражданина. 
В этом мире конечно  же сегодня есть много зла. Это правда, но правда так же в том, что в этом мире есть и много светлых и хороших людей и событий. Поэтому нужно сознательно направлять свой разум на то, что является созидательным и позитивным и так объяснять это детям, закладывая в них веру в справедливость в ценность жизни и в светлое предназначение человеческой жизни. В конце концов авторитет слов родителей для ребенка всегда выше, чем слова каких-либо других людей в этом мире.
Поэтому, вот такой будет мой ответ на Ваш вопрос.
Я желаю Вам счастья!

----------


## Galima

Благодарю!

----------

